
Manually Operated Elastomer Heat Pump [pdf] - yincrash
http://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/19700000259_1970000259.pdf
======
yincrash
From: [http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/54738/rubber-
band...](http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/54738/rubber-band-
stretched-produces-heat-and-when-released-absorbs-heat-why)

